# How do I get sound in MS-DOS 6.22?



## wigginton (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Finally... I've got my system running DOS 6.22 with XP on a multiboot setup! I've also got the CD-ROM and mouse working in DOS. I'm just lacking sound now. I've done endless searches on the net for this but can't seem to find anything. I have AC'97 onboard sound. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There should be a set of DOS or Windows 3.xx sound drivers on your motherboard CD.


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

wigginton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally... I've got my system running DOS 6.22 with XP on a multiboot setup! I've also got the CD-ROM and mouse working in DOS. I'm just lacking sound now. I've done endless searches on the net for this but can't seem to find anything. I have AC'97 onboard sound. Any ideas anyone?


Your DOS driver is here

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/viaac97.html

It says it is for DOS 1.11, don't know if it'll work, post if it doesn't.

Good luck!


----------



## wigginton (Feb 10, 2005)

Firstly there were no DOS drivers with my Notebook. Secondly I tried the VIA Audio driver. I tried to install from DOS and I get the message: 'Can not find VIA audio device'. If I try load the device manually I get the message: 'If you want to run DOS legacy game, please enable Soundblaster Pro on BIOS setting first' Another VIA driver I tried also says 'The VIA legacy game software need not be installed PS If you want to play conventional DOS games please turn on the Soundblaster function in your BIOS setup'

In my BIOS setup I don't see the option anywhere, all I have is an option for 'USB BIOS Legacy support' under advanced. My notebook is running Phoenix NoteBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0 (Build time 04/30/03).


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you tried the Notebook manufacturer's site for a Manual and the Drivers?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is a newer PC they did not write any DOS drivers for the sound card. I know the sound blaster cards still provide for DOS environment settings for older games.


----------



## wigginton (Feb 10, 2005)

So all that formatting, partitioning and DOS installing was for nothing...DOH! So close... yet so far. Guess I'm stuck with DosBox for now then. Thanks to everyone that read and/or replied on this one.


----------

